# إمرأة يكرهها الرجال : الــمــرأة الـمـهـمـلـة .



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2009)

إمرأة يكرهها الرجال : الــمــرأة الـمـهـمـلـة ..


المهملة ::

المرأة مفترض أن تكون أكثر إنتباه من الرجل لكل ما يتعلق ببيتها وأولادها وزوجها .. لكن المرأة الحديثة والتي تعمل بالذات تم إلغاء المسؤولية التامة عليها .

في مقابل حرص بعض النساء على بيوتهم , وأولادهن هناك نساء تهمل وبشكل ملحوظ مراقبة بيتها , وأولادها حتى زوجها .. الإهمال له صور : إهمال تهذيب سلوكهم , إهمال تشريبهم القيم العامة , إهمال مراقبة نموهم , وإهمال مراقبة ومتابعة دراستهم وإهمال صحتهم .

إن كل هذه الإهمالات تئثر في نظرة الرجل على المرأة .

إن الرجل يفترض إن هذه مسؤولية المرأة وقد لا يكتفي بإشارة أصبع الإتهام عليها بل قد يكرهها لو أهملت ذلك .

من هي المرأة المهملة ؟؟

هي المرأة التي لا تؤدي واجب المراقبة والمتابعة والتوجيه فيما يتعلق بأبنائها , وبيتها , وزوجها في كل تفاصيل حياتهم إلا إذا كان هناك إتفاق بينهما وبين زوجها أو عرف عام غير ذلك .

سيكولوجية المهملة ...

قد يكون سلوك المهملة يسير بواقعية المثل القائل ((فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه))

فهي تربت على يد يد أم لم تعطيها الإهتمام والحنان , وفي هذه الحالة المرأة تنشأ مثل أمها لا تعطي الحنان والعناية أو إنها تفعل العكس فتذهب للجانب المعاكس فتغالي وتتطرف بالعناية .​


----------



## candy shop (3 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل ومميز

شكراااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ميرنا (3 أغسطس 2009)

يله ربنا يستر ومنبقاش كداا ​


----------



## +Coptic+ (3 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع هام 

ميررررسى ليك على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zezza (4 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا جدا استاذ نهيسى 
شكرا على الموضوع المهم و المفيد و يا رب ما نكونش ابدا مهملين و نكون بذرة صالحة فى مجتمعنا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا يا نهيسى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## راشي (31 أغسطس 2009)

*جميل جدا موضوعك اخي ولو ان انا شايفة ان الرجاله محملين زيادة عن اللزوم علي المراءة مع ان المفروض الحياة الزوجية تكون مشاركة ياعني شايفها مهملة اللي بيته من زجاج وهو يبقي اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*أولا شكرا للمرور الكريم


فعلا فيه رجاله كده

ولكن

المرأه هى عمود وأساس البيت  


ربنا يبارككم​*


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل ومميز
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااا نهيسى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


* مرور 

غالى

رائع

مميز

شكرا أختنا الغااااليه​*


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> يله ربنا يستر ومنبقاش كداا ​


*مروركم أسعدنى جدا


منتهى الشكر أختنا الغاااليه ميرنا


أم النور معاكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*


*شكرا جداااا

للمرور الكريم


جدا جدا جدا


الرب معاكم*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع هام
> 
> ميررررسى ليك على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*شكرا

جدا

جدا

جدا


للمرور الذووووق


ربنا  معاكم*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا جدا استاذ نهيسى
> شكرا على الموضوع المهم و المفيد و يا رب ما نكونش ابدا مهملين و نكون بذرة صالحة فى مجتمعنا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 مرور

فى

منتهى الروعه


شكرا جدا


الرب يبارككم​


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا جدا أخى الغالى 


للمرور  الراااااائع



ربنا معاكم*


----------



## mero_engel (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*فعلا موضوع جميل وهام*
*ميرسي علي النصايح الرائعه  يا نهيسي*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

_ مرور كريم ورااااائع


الرب يباركك

شكرا جدا​_


----------



## twety (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*لفته حلوة يا النهيسى مشكور عليها*
*بس احيانا بيبكون بسبب من الرجل*
*يكون مفيش اى تشجيع منه*
*ولا كلمه شكر*
*اكيد المراة كتير بتكون محتاجه للتشجيع  والشكر من جوزها*
*علشان تبدع اكتر*
*لكن قله المشجعات دى تؤدى للاحباط*
*وبكثرة المشاغل والمشاكل*
*ممكن يتولد الاهمال*


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

_ أولا شكرا جدا للمرور الغاااالى جدا

أحيانا الأهمال بيكون من المرأه وأحيانا من الرجل

ولازم الزوجين يجددواحياتهم الممله

بيوم كل أسبوعان يخرجوا فيه فى رحله لدير لأى مكان 

يجددوا النشاط

والأحترام والمحبه بين الزوجين أهم شيئ

فالله محبه
وربنا يسعد الأسر كلها
وأولادنا آمين

أكرر الشكر ليكم للمرور الذى أسعدنى جدا
​_


----------



## marmora jesus (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*هو فعلا في زوجات كتير بيهملوا في بيوتهم بس انا من رأي ان الزوج ليه دور اساسي في تصحيح الوضع ده*

*انا مقتنعة بشئ مادام الحب موجود مفيش مشكلة هتبقي صعب حلها*

*يعني لو في حب ما بين الزوجين وكانت الزوجة مهملة الزوج لازم يوجهها ويعرفها ازاي تهتم اكتر ببيتها وطالما الحب موجود اكيد هي هتتقبل الكلام ده وكمان هتنفذه بصدر رحب*

*ميرسي ليك علي الموضوع المهم*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا


للمرور  الغااااالى جدا
والتعلق الرااائع


العدرا   معاكم​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع مهم جدا 
شكرا جدا استاذ النهيسي 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا للمرور الغااالى الرب معاكم*​


----------

